# Black domina.



## Hiero_ (Jul 10, 2008)

I can't even begin. I picked up a quarter of this beautiful bud the other day. First thing I noticed was a strong indica smell, and the second thing I noticed was the really truly amazing amount of crystals that covered it. When I packed a bowl, the taste was relatively normal for an indica, even pretty disappointing. Soon, however, I forgave the beautiful black domina for the STRONG high she gave me. When I say strong,  mean STRONG. I've been a daily smoker for a while now, and it takes alot to amaze me. I was amazed.
NINE OUT OF TEN! It would've been perfect if it weren't for the bland taste.


----------



## Ethan-2.6- (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks a ton for the grow report thats so useful... ive thought about black in my dreams


----------



## Melissa (Aug 18, 2008)

*oh cool im into 6 weeks of flowering one at the momet 
now i cannot wait for the smoke :hubba:*


----------



## jb247 (Apr 19, 2009)

Oooooh, I can hardly wait...I'm in week 6-7 and lookin' at 7-10 more days. It is clear/cloudy about 50/50 right now, I'll keep a close eye on her from now on. Smells sweet, not at all what I expected.

Peace...j.b.


----------



## Vegs (Apr 20, 2009)

Thank you. I was curious about the new strain Blackjack from Nirvana and seen that it had some Domino in it. I think I may pick those beans up.


----------



## leafminer (Oct 18, 2009)

Great news. I am two weeks into a grow.


----------



## leafminer (Dec 9, 2009)

Update:
4 weeks into flower and I have to say, this knocks out any other previous strain I have tried. Very well controlled growth - it's a fast starter, goes cylindrical, you veg to whatever height - I ran her to 3ft in 3 gallon pots of coco - then flip to 12/12 and she just goes straight to making huge colas with everything coated in trichs. Really like it has been snowing. Sensi have a winner here.


----------



## 420benny (Dec 10, 2009)

Pics???????????????????????????????


----------



## leafminer (Dec 12, 2009)

Benny, as soon as I get a new camera I'll post some. I am planning to go shopping in a couple of weeks and that's on the list.


----------



## leafminer (Dec 19, 2009)

This is VERY premature to the 'real thing'. See below:

Time in flower:      5 weeks 3 days.
Pistils:                95% still white.
Trichs:               clear.
Sample:              popcorn bud from lollipopped lower branches.
Dried/cured:        rapid dry, 50C for about 8 hours.
Taste/smell:        not really relevant for such a sample, but mild.

High/Stone:
   Mixed. I find this hard to categorize. It came on as a mixed sativa/indica high, a real optimum quality in it. I was grooving to some music and walking around thinking, 'hey, this isn't a couchlock indica, it's superior!' and then about an hour or so in, I hit a small amount more, and the whole thing kocked me over, like total couchlock.
This is the best sample I have ever obtained from a plant at this stage.
I am almost certainly going to harvest this one without waiting for the trichs to turn amber - 50-50 clear/cloudy will be fine. This strain taken to amber will, I think, be like massive couchlock, a total takeover. 
My opinion at the moment is that it beats my previous best indoor, the Aurora. Easily.


----------



## Bobo (Dec 22, 2009)

God i love black its the bud that made me want to start my hobie. Never seen what it can do inside ,but i know what my budie did out side with it. Colas as big as my leg and the side buds looked like green snowballs when u broke them open. Stuff was so good thought i was going to have to take my brother inlaw to the hospital told him just to toke on it and he cleared the bong. 10 min later he was shaking and couldnt stand up strait sayn oh god. Once he come back down with some O.J locked to the couch playing socom and killing a bag of Oreos saying Oh God thats good smoke.


----------



## 420benny (Dec 25, 2009)

Cool story Bobo. I am so tempted to add one to my outdoor grow. For no other reason than if I have to harvest early with cloudy/ clear trichs, it will still be killer. You don't happen to have a pic of the outdoor stuff, do you?


----------



## Bobo (Dec 25, 2009)

No cant say i do just fond memorys lol. But when i do get back up and running ill be sure to take a few in my cab. Ive got to say its 1 of my fav strains if i dont got any thing to do all day shes a nice downer. I had to laugh at the wat old boy grew nothing but clay soil half in the shade and fed mirical grow every other day but only the rose kind. Hes went aginst every thing ive read on this sight and every thing ive learned in the past few years, and i would put him aginst any grower here and no disrespect to any 1 but this old hippy had green thumb. Haha I remeber we had to prop up the mother plant with the stalks of the 1s we harvested she had split down the center just monsters. And the other advice he told me was he only ordered from sensi seeds said the rest where junk,and dont buy fem seeds.


----------



## leafminer (Dec 30, 2009)

Well, this is some popcorn but well frosted mini colas, about finger sized, that I slow dried over a week. Kind of soft, crispy, lime green, sparkly.

Texture: crumbling this bud had a sensual quality. 10/10
Aroma: strong; not skunky; attractive; fruity/cinnamon/spearmint. 9/10
Taste:  delicious. maple syrup overtones. hashy afterrtaste. 8/10

I can only relate this strain to anything I have experienced in 40 years of toking, by saying that it immediately woke old taste memories. To be precise, it is exactly like the ounce I scored off a logger somewhere north of Mendocino, Ca, back in Dec 1980. Really nice. Too much at once is a knockdown. I'm delighted at having tried this. It's likely to be my standard grow from now on.

Part of my first Black Domina shown below.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 30, 2009)

leaf yours looks way better than the pic on attitude..may I have the breeder of the seed please? is it sensi? they should use your pic lol..

hxxp://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/sensi-seeds/sensi-seeds-regular/sensi-seeds-black-domina/prod_560.html


----------



## leafminer (Dec 30, 2009)

Bobo said:
			
		

> No cant say i do just fond memorys lol. But when i do get back up and running ill be sure to take a few in my cab. Ive got to say its 1 of my fav strains if i dont got any thing to do all day shes a nice downer. I had to laugh at the wat old boy grew nothing but clay soil half in the shade and fed mirical grow every other day but only the rose kind. Hes went aginst every thing ive read on this sight and every thing ive learned in the past few years, and i would put him aginst any grower here and no disrespect to any 1 but this old hippy had green thumb. Haha I remeber we had to prop up the mother plant with the stalks of the 1s we harvested she had split down the center just monsters. And the other advice he told me was he only ordered from sensi seeds said the rest where junk,and dont buy fem seeds.



Cool. I have to say that I will definitely grow Sensi again. Very much considering the Jack Herer.


----------



## leafminer (Dec 30, 2009)

2Dog said:
			
		

> leaf yours looks way better than the pic on attitude..may I have the breeder of the seed please? is it sensi? they should use your pic lol..
> 
> hxxp://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/sensi-seeds/sensi-seeds-regular/sensi-seeds-black-domina/prod_560.html



-LOL, thanks, 2Dog. 
Yes, it's Sensi Seeds. OH %^&&%$! I forgot, I have to rush, I have some pollen I should have already stored in the freezer!


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 31, 2009)

hmm wonder if they would respond if I emailed sensi about the pic...would that bother you leaf? its so much better..


----------



## leafminer (Jan 1, 2010)

Doesn't bother me at all. I am just waiting for the wife to go out so I can set up some black background and get the plant in front of it and take some daylight pics.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 1, 2010)

then I am goign to do it! lol wonder if I get a response?


----------



## leafminer (Jan 1, 2010)

You never know! It's all sparkly under the sun. In the grow room I can't get a proper light balance because I'm using a combination of hps and cfl, so the spectrum varies all over the place.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 1, 2010)

hxxp://forum.sensiseeds.com/forum_posts.asp?TID=6397&PID=48569#48569


here leaf I hope you dont have to join to view this!


----------



## leafminer (Jan 3, 2010)

Cool, thanks!


----------



## leafminer (Jan 10, 2010)

This is from a dried secondary cola.

Weight dry:    7/8 oz. 
Fluffy/Dense:  90% or better, dense 
texture:         a pleasure to crumble  
colour:           lime green with red-brown dried pistils  
trichs:            both sides, densely coated 
harvested as:  80% clear 20% cloudy
grow (brief):    modified coco, 3.5 gallon pots, 7KL/ft, MG Bloom 
                     and my own phosphate crystal mixture.
cure time:       3 days only
test qty:         0.5 standard ZZ, slim, the other 0.5 after 1 hour

*First impression:* Speedy; comes on with a rush; distinct effects of floating. Not a couch-lock. Sativa qualities.

Later: Feel-good type of stone; musical appreciation stone, you know what I mean. 

*Taste:*      Hashy. Similar to the taste of Pakistani black, best grade. 

*Potency:*  Too early to say, but since it needs to both finish to amber and also cure properly, I cannot but hope that this is going to be total killah. Rock star quality.

*Commercial value:* Top of the market.

Previous experiences of the same type of high:
Garberville, Purple Haze, North CA mountain grown.

Ease of growth: Easy. Excellent in coco. Good yield.
Physical profile: Ice cream cone.
Vertical:           Very well defined.


----------



## leafminer (Jan 21, 2010)

I had bud rot in the final stages, waiting for amber. Quite nasty. It occurred in the main cola and the four large secondaries, the tertiary colas, smaller, were not affected. Seems like humidity was too high and it started deep in the cola next to the stem. 
It may not be a strain-specific thing, but if others report it too . . .


----------



## Gone2pot! (Jan 25, 2010)

Oh no!  I've seen jars of clay type pellets in stores like ace hardware that are dehumidifiers. Maybe next harvest you could set one near your colas. No dust no power no dehumidifier machine. Might work.


----------



## leafminer (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks for the idea. I lost about half the bud by the time I had finished cutting out the rot.

I wouldn't say this strain is tremendously potent. I'll estimate it at 15% THC. However this is from a plant that had to be harvested clear, due to the bud rot, so it's not really a fair estimate. Nice stone though. Progressive.


----------



## leafminer (Mar 11, 2010)

Warning:

I find this strain to be excessively prone to bud rot.
The other day there was a light shower of rain and some came through the open greenhouse window and landed on one side of the Domina that's about half way through flower.

I immediately blotted the rain with tissues and set the 10" clipon fan to dry her out. A couple of hours later she seemed dry and fine.
However two days later, I discovered bud rot beginning in one of the top colas. I cut out that cola immediately. The rest seem fine but I am :watchplant: all the time for more. 

Conditions in the greenhouse are not excessively humid and we're getting plenty of sun. I have NEVER had a plant get rot this easily before - it's the first time I've had this problem.


----------



## leafminer (Mar 18, 2010)

Black Domina clone of original sole fem out of 3 seeds bought from an individual seed supplier. Bit of a gamble but it paid off.

I reported previously that the original female was very prone to bud rot and only about 15% thc by my own estimate, but a lovely spicy smooth smoke with no apparent ceiling on the high.
Grow conditions for the original were indoor under about 7K L/ft of mixed HPS/CFL lamps. 

Subject of this report: clone #1 of the original. Vegged under mixed spectrum to 3 ft in the grow room during winter, then moved to the GH early January, it has been a little held back by a little adverse overcast, however I have been compensating on those days using an additional 5K lumens of mercury vapour light per plant for 4 hours / day to supplement the sky illum of 2K/ft. 
So, I guess you could say, a two-stage grow, augmented by MV light. Quite a lot of UV from the MV lamp. I learnt quickly to keep my hands and arms out from under it. 

Container was the revolutionary Walmart white expanded poly beer cooler, about 4 gall., rigged a bit hempy. Plant is in modified coco, fed on various ferts eg MG Bloom 15-30-15, hardwood potash, Mg sulphate, my own creation of ammonium and potassium phosphate crystals 50-50, blood of slaughtered virginal - no, sorry, got carried away there.

Plant went to 4ft in the GH, 23 internodes, very compact, get say three ounces with 8 wks flower, est., easy to manage, still prone to bud rot, a serious problem IMO, it would be good to breed this out. A few drops of water on the colas will do it. No way is this an outdoor strain. Indoor or GH only.

I shamelessly, and especially casting my gaze on its even more magnificent sister, chopped the top half off and rough trimmed it. I've got some pure methyl and ethyl so ...  

Anyway. The smoke report. 

I left all of it to dry outside in manila envelopes and brought it in later, but took a small piece and rough dried it in the oven at 150C for about an hour.

Status of tester: abstinence 7 days previously. 

+Appearance: as per original mom, lime green/tawny pistils.
+Tactile: soft, candyfloss, sticky, gums up your fingers when trying to crumble it. 
++Gorgeous aroma: Cadburys Spearmint Chocolate Bar with a hint of cinnamon. 
-On the throat: a bit rough as expected. 
=Hashy aftertaste. 
++Very strong and marked carry-over of pleasing spearmint chewing-gum flavour in the mouth.
=Onset: Subtle. Initial feeling of disappointment, of 'hmmm...  '
:holysheep: Post onset: Blown away. 
   umm wait I gotta put on some more Sphongle

right. This is rather different from the mom. This is not 15% thc. It's - oh I dunno. Let me compare it with the only other blow that I have ever grown that has this level of potency: the old skool AI from Nirvana. Gotta give them credit for that plant. If you can still get a pheno like it from them, its a bargain. Anyway they claim 20/22% as I recall. I think I can vouch for that. 

So, comparing this Black Domina sample . . . I think it beats the AI. Easily. Pretty well downright lovely, and this is the clear trichs stage. So heaven alone knows what the 30% and  the 100% ambers will be like. 

 So why the difference in potency? I mean, this test was just the rough dry clear, and it had a distinct Captain Beefheart I-get-up-in-the-morning-and-the-postmans-groovy, all red and blue and green in my head woo-hooo quality about it.

Both were vegged in the GR. Both in modded coco. This second one was grown in an insulated container. I can't see that having such a big effect. The second was flowered in the GH. Lots of direct sun. About 6 hours of direct sun on most days. At least 4 hours of UV-rich MV light at 5KL/plant, on dull days. 

It seems to me that one probable major cause of the potency is the difference between the lighting and another, the fact that size is known to be a factor in potency, and this plant went to 4ft 6" vs. the 4ft of the mom.

Anyway, I have to say that this is quite a remarkably good strain in terms of consumer satisfaction and Sensi should continue to offer it. Just try to select for no bud rot.


----------

